# Memorial Day ceremony honors Belleau Wood fallen



## HOLLiS (Jun 2, 2011)

*Memorial Day ceremony honors Belleau Wood fallen*













Members of the United States Marine Corps Silent Drill Team perform during a Memorial Day service in honor of the 93rd anniversary of the Battle of Belleau Wood at the Aisne-Marne American Cemetery. More than 1,800 Marines from the 5th and 6th Regiments lost their lives in the 21-day battle that stopped the last German offensive in 1918.








The “Commandant’s Own” drum and bugle corps performed in front of a crowd of more than 2000 on the parade field of the Aisne-Marne American Cemetery during a Memorial Day ceremony in honor of the 93rd anniversary of the Battle of Belleau Wood. More than 1,800 Marines from the 5th and 6th Regiments lost their lives in the 21-day battle that stopped the last German offensive in 1918.








A formation of French soldiers stands and pays tribute to fallen U.S. service members during a Memorial Day ceremony here. More than 2,000 French and American visitors attended the Memorial Day ceremony.








Lt. Gen. John M. Paxton Jr. (left), commanding general, II Marine Expeditionary Force and Brig. Gen. Paul W. Brier, deputy commander, Marine Corps Forces Europe, lay a wreath at the foot of the steps that lead to the chapel at the Aisne-Marne American Cemetery in front of dignitaries and a formation of Marines from 5th and 6th Marine Regiments during a Memorial Day ceremony here. At the cemetery, there are 2,039 known buried and 250 unknown. In the chapel, there are 1,060 names inscribed on the walls to commemorate the missing—all from the Battle of Belleau Wood.








The 35th Commandant of the Marine Corps Gen. James F. Amos lays a wreath at the foot of the steps that lead to the chapel at the Aisne-Marne American Cemetery in front of dignitaries and a formation of Marines from 5th and 6th Marine Regiments during a Memorial Day ceremony here. At the cemetery, there are 2,039 known buried and 250 unknown. In the chapel, there are 1,060 names inscribed on the walls to commemorate the missing—all from the Battle of Belleau Wood.








The 35th Commandant of the Marine Corps Gen. James F. Amos lays a wreath at the foot of the steps that lead to the chapel at the Aisne-Marne American Cemetery in front of dignitaries and a formation of Marines from 5th and 6th Marine Regiments during a Memorial Day ceremony here. At the cemetery, there are 2,039 known buried and 250 unknown. In the chapel, there are 1,060 names inscribed on the walls to commemorate the missing—all from the Battle of Belleau Wood.








French Commander of Land Forces Lt. Gen. Herve Charpentier lays a wreath during a Memorial Day ceremony here at the foot of the steps that lead to the chapel at the Aisne-Marne American Cemetery in front of dignitaries and a formation of Marines from 5th and 6th Marine Regiments. More than 2,000 French and American visitors attended the Memorial Day ceremony here.








The 35th Commandant of the Marine Corps Gen. James F. Amos and French Commander of Land Forces Lt. Gen. Herve Charpentier salute the Iron Mike monument atop a hill in the heart of the Belleau Wood forest during a private Memorial Day ceremony in front of a formation of Marines and French soldiers. Following World War I, the French government renamed the Belleau Wood forest “Wood of the Marine Brigade."








The 35th Commandant of the Marine Corps Gen. James F. Amos and French Commander of Land Forces Lt. Gen. Herve Charpentier salute the Iron Mike monument atop a hill in the heart of the Belleau Wood forest during a private Memorial Day ceremony in front of a formation of Marines and French soldiers. Following World War I, the French government renamed the Belleau Wood forest “Wood of the Marine Brigade."








The 35th Commandant of the Marine Corps Gen. James F. Amos lays a commemorative coin in front of the Iron Mike monument atop a hill in the heart of the Belleau Wood forest during a private Memorial Day ceremony in front of a formation of Marines and French soldiers. The coin is from the Marines of Task Force Belleau Wood, assigned to II Marine Expeditionary Force (Forward) in Regional Command (Southwest) in Afghanistan. The coin was given to the Commandant during his visit to Afghanistan, May 11-15.








The 35th Commandant of the Marine Corps General James F. Amos lays a wreath in front of the Iron Mike monument atop a hill in the heart of the Belleau Wood forest during a private Memorial Day ceremony in front of a formation of Marines and French soldiers. The Iron Mike monument was sculpted by Felix Weihs de Weldon, the artist who later designed the Marine Corps War Memorial in Washington, D.C., and was erected in honor of the 5th and 6th Marine Regiments after World War I.​


----------



## LibraryLady (Jun 2, 2011)

Thanks Hollis - great photos.

LL


----------



## Chopstick (Jun 2, 2011)

Agreed..very impressive and awesome photos.  Thanks for posting that Hollis.


----------



## tova (Jun 3, 2011)

Thank you for posting this - very moving.


----------



## mike_cos (Jun 3, 2011)

everything of WWI make me cry... thanks Hollis...


----------



## x SF med (Jun 3, 2011)

It looked like the LE-F was there also to help pay tribute.  Nice post H.  As the line in the Regimental Toast says, To our Fallen.


----------

